# Failing to install Server 2012 R2 via UEFI



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

Here's the motherboard:
http://us.msi.com/product/mb/H87G43.html#/?div=Overview

I have two SATA optical drives and I'm trying to install Server 2012 via two SATA 250 GB drives configured for RAID1.

Windows Server 2012 R2 Essentials is a trial ISO obtained from Microsoft and burned on my computer using ImgBurn.  It was burned at x6 speed (the slowest my disks allow), it passed verification, and I didn't change any settings beyond the speed setting.

I updated the BIOS from 2.6 to 2.7 (highest available).

When I try (usually by accident) to install Windows via MBR, everything goes as expected.  When I switch to the UEFI option, right after pressing a key to boot the CD/DVD, it says:



			
				Windows Boot Manager said:
			
		

> Windows failed to start. A recent hardware of software change might be the cause.  To fix the problem:
> 
> Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer.
> Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."
> ...


I do #1 and #2 never happens under UEFI.  I have been Googling for information about this for hours and nothing I saw suggested was remotely similar to my situation, demands I buy software, or simply doesn't work.  I'm out of ideas.

Windows Boot Manager does not appear under boot options in the BIOS.

This is intended to be a clean installation.  I've repeatedly tried to delete and recreate the RAID1 array but, through the EFI Shell, I was able to backup data on the RAID1 array.  This tells me the volume is indeed accessible and it's very much full of data.

I've tried both SATA DVD drives in the computer as well as a USB DVD drive and all have the same result.

As far as I can tell, Windows is failing to copy it's initial files over to begin the install process.

Any ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

you need to extract the iso to a thumb drive and then enable UEFI and then select boot device and use the USB drive.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2014)

Use the Microsoft Windows 7 tool to put it on a USB drive or DVD. I installed my Server 2012 on UEFI and it works fine. I used the same tool and "burnt' mine to a pen drive.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> you need to extract the iso to a thumb drive and then enable UEFI and then select boot device and use the USB drive.


No extra steps?  Just copy everything from DVD to USB thumb drive?  Seems a bit redundant but I'm working on it...

Edit: Scratch that.  My USB drive is 4 GB and the ISO contents is about 4.1 GB.  Am I going to need to buy a larger stick?



remixedcat said:


> Use the Microsoft Windows 7 tool to put it on a USB drive or DVD. I installed my Server 2012 on UEFI and it works fine. I used the same tool and "burnt' mine to a pen drive.


What "Windows 7 tool?"


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No extra steps?  Just copy everything from DVD to USB thumb drive?  Seems a bit redundant but I'm working on it...
> 
> 
> What "Windows 7 tool?"


http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool

though i just do it by extraction. I do it like everyday on 8 installs on new laptops its the only way to SLIC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

"The selected file is not a valid ISO file.  Please select a valid ISO file and try again."

You'd think if it were truly invalid, ImgBurn would have errored and I wouldn't get as far as I did with MBR install...


Am I definitely going to need a larger capacity USB thumb drive to proceed?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

probably just extract it to usb via winrar or something


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

It's extracting/copying.  So I literally don't have to do anything else?  Just extract to flash drive, plug it into computer, and tell UEFI to fetch it?  DVD should be effectively the same thing...what gives?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

UEFI does not allow secure boot on CD drives IIRC only writable media. and yes you literally just extract it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

That's stupid.  DVD should be far more secure than a USB flash drive.  Namely, it is read-only.

*FordGT90Concept shakes a fist at Intel/Microsoft (whichever is to blame).*


Edit: So I tried and shell is telling me BOOTX64.EFI is not valid now.


Edit: I think I see why it wasn't working via DVD at least.  Shell could literally only see fs1:\EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.efi.  I did ls in every directory and that's literally all Shell would acknowledge.  I checked the disk and there's a whole lot more other stuff on there than just that.  Via USB, everything is now showing up but some how the EFI file isn't working.


Edit: Full message:
'BOOTX64.EFI' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program, or batch file


Edit: Mystery partially solved: everything in the EFI folder is literally 0 KB in size.  Gonna format the drive and try again.


Edit: WinRAR (really old version of WinRAR) is failing to extract the files.  I'm going to copy them from the DVD instead.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

yup seems fucked.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

DVD copy had errors too (.exe.mui file).  I'm getting the impression there is something wrong with my ISO.  Oh joy of joys, another 3 hour long download. *sadface*  Why doesn't Microsoft give torrent links?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> DVD copy had errors too (.exe.mui file).  I'm getting the impression there is something wrong with my ISO.  Oh joy of joys, another 3 hour long download. *sadface*  Why doesn't Microsoft give torrent links?


honestly i was going to say that their was an issue with the iso. remember format drive DL iso extract raw tree to drive. dont touch it it really irritates EFI because they are "signed"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

Assuming the ISO isn't garbage this time around, WinRAR should be able to manage it, right?  I don't want to whip out ISO Buster if I don't have to.

I guess ImgBurn burned what it saw in the ISO and didn't give any consideration to the validity of what it was burning.

Edit: Confirmed.  I tried to extract just the .efi file from the DVD and Windows couldn't do it.  I tried examining the .efi with Hex Workshop and it crashed to the desktop.  ISO is trash.  The only reason why the BIOS version got as far as it did is because it didn't use any of the corrupted files (yet, anyway).

Mystery solved.  Hopefully everything goes well next time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2014)

ya win rar just sees it as the container it is. Its how I extract mine at work. Of course not I have dedicated USBs but when I dont I just use winrar. It hasn't failed me. but I need to go to bed lmk how it goes. If it fails again lmk the version I have copies I can put up that might not take as brutally long as microsofts annoying transmission software. also if you know someone with an EDU account i would ask them if you can use it to sign up with dreamspark. Thats what I do and I get all the co0ol stuff and that service doesnt blow as bad in the DL area.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 18, 2014)

+1 for WinRAR


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 18, 2014)

I think I'm finally making progress.  That Windows 7 tool successfully copied the stuff from the fresh ISO so that appears to have been the problem.


Edit: Yup, sitting at the desktop now.  All is well!


----------

